#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  NATIONAL WORKSHOP ON TURBOMACHINERY AERODYNAMICS​ Design and Optimization using CFD​ JUNE 21-24, 2013

## saksham13

*Workshop Content*
This is one-of-its-kind workshop which focuses on improving the skills of the participants in the field of Turbomachinery Aerodynamics using Computation Fluid Dynamics. The main highlights of the workshop will be:​​•  Turbomachines Principles.​•  Reverse Engineering Techqiques​•  Industry Standard CFD & Mesh Generation   Techniques.​•  Axial and Radial Turbomachines.​•  Blade Design, Micro channel cooling and CFD   Analysis.​•  Combustion Fundamentals & Combustors​    Design​​•  Combustion Modelling using CFD.​•  2D/3D CFD simulation and design of radial​turbomachines/fan/pumps.​​•  Pressure drop characteristics in laminar​   compressible micro convective flow useful for​   design of turbine blades.​​•  Sight-seeing and hydro-power plant visit.​

Visit our website : 





  Similar Threads: Urgently needed ​ELECTRIC MACHINERY BY P.S.BIMBHRA Turbomachinery Design and Theory by by Marcel Dekker- pdf download Optimization for Engineering Design by Kalyanmoy Deb Urgently needed ​ELECTRONIC DEVICES AND CIRCUITS BY THEODORE F BOGART Turbomachinery design and theory

----------

